# Getting around the back of the wheel spokes



## nobbles (Feb 23, 2013)

I have a set of wheel woollies that I like but it is a real pain to get behind the spoke on the barrel. I can only do it with the smallest and hold it sideways, therefore the contact patch is on the tip... Any 'hack' solutions?


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Have you tried the angled wheel woolies, the small angled one works a treat for me


----------



## giggs (May 20, 2011)

What about some kind of small/finger wash mitt? Depends on the spokes design.

G


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

I use a wash mitt.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

You need the angled wheel Woolie brush. Works really well.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Get the angled woolie dude:thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

As has been posted the angled Wheel Woolie is what you need. I messed around for ages without one and I kick myself for not getting one sooner, well worth the money.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

MDC250 said:


> As has been posted the angled Wheel Woolie is what you need. I messed around for ages without one and I kick myself for not getting one sooner, well worth the money.


Me too 😃


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Cut a wash sponge in half and get your hand in with it. Easy...


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes the angled wheel woollies brush is fantastic. Best brush I have, make cleaning my calipers a doddle too


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Pittsy said:


> Get the angled woolie dude:thumb:


This:thumb:


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

jayz_son said:


> Yes the angled wheel woollies brush is fantastic. Best brush I have, make cleaning my calipers a doddle too


Don't forget there are two sizes of angled Wheel Woolies. I only have the larger size and this gets behind most of my wheel spokes except next to the brake calliper. Will be buying the smaller version shortly to sort the issue... If I only had one it would be the smaller of the two for this reason.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

You could use one of them noddle wash mitts from asda/tesco or kent jobbies on those areas.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

TonyH38 said:


> I use a wash mitt.


Me too, and also take the wheels off every 6 months for a deep clean


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

neilos said:


> Cut a wash sponge in half and get your hand in with it. Easy...


Did you say SPONGE! :doublesho that word is forbidden on here.


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

I just use a small wash mitt too.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Dooka wheel pad. Best I have used


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Suba said:


> Don't forget there are two sizes of angled Wheel Woolies. I only have the larger size and this gets behind most of my wheel spokes except next to the brake calliper. Will be buying the smaller version shortly to sort the issue... If I only had one it would be the smaller of the two for this reason.


Oh dear oh dear.
Save some money 
Just roll the vehicle back a couple of feet then spoke is clear of caliper.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

The Carbon Collective brushes get in the gap between brake calipers and rim with ease.


----------



## lawrenceSA (Jul 17, 2012)

Daytona Jnr?


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Suba said:


> Don't forget there are two sizes of angled Wheel Woolies. I only have the larger size and this gets behind most of my wheel spokes except next to the brake calliper. Will be buying the smaller version shortly to sort the issue... If I only had one it would be the smaller of the two for this reason.


I use the smaller one it's perfect for the wheels I have


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

AllenF said:


> Oh dear oh dear.
> 
> Save some money
> 
> Just roll the vehicle back a couple of feet then spoke is clear of caliper.


That's defeatist ;-)


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Dodo Juice Captain Crevice wheel mitt!


----------



## nobbles (Feb 23, 2013)

There was me thinking there would be a blue peter solution with an old such and such...18 quid just to get around the back of the spokes does bring a tear to my eye.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

you could take every wheel off each time as that is free


----------

